# I know... Another Drop-In Ramp Thread.



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if you are framing it, a right angled triangle shape will be easier/faster to build. You can always round out the tranny with snow once you have it built.

Also, the "triangle" shape gives you more consistent speed with no sudden change in velocity as you bottom out.

If you are building it out of snow, invest in a few bales of hay and use these as the foundation. You'll use a lot less snow that way which will make the ramp easier to build and maintain, but also give you more snow to use on your jumps/rail approach ramps.


----------



## The Horak (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay, thank you. I guess that makes sense. I want to build one from wood, but I'm stuck on the design. Does anyone cover their ramp with anything to hold the snow on well? I want to use this in the summer, too, so I don't want to cover it with anything that would scratch the base of my board.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Try astro turf.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

astroturf or indoor/outdoor carpet would do the trick. or slightly more expensive you could order some powderpak ($4/sf).


----------



## The Horak (Dec 2, 2011)

PowderPak seems awesome... Thanks for the info. I need to draw up some plans tonight. It's gonna be smaller, cause I'm only gonna hit a small kicker or a 10-15 ft rail. Would a height of 8 ft be enough speed? I'm picturing a 45 deg. angle in my head, but I'm sure that isn't right, haha.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Last night ours consisted of two giant broken speakers combined with some plastic crates to make a drop-in, some plywood scraps and a big ass piece of PVC. Oh, can't forget the mattress propped up against the house to make slamming into the wall more bearable. There's many ways, both legit and bullshit - to make a setup.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The Horak said:


> PowderPak seems awesome... Thanks for the info. I need to draw up some plans tonight. It's gonna be smaller, cause I'm only gonna hit a small kicker or a 10-15 ft rail. Would a height of 8 ft be enough speed? I'm picturing a 45 deg. angle in my head, but I'm sure that isn't right, haha.


This was a 10ft drop-in, about 45 degree incline. You will want a wider drop-in than 3' which is super narrow (or at least feels super narrow).

Backyard Snowboarding – October 3






As you can see in the video there was a 12' flat bar and a 15' flat bar that is a little wider. No problems hitting either of these all day long you just have to keep the powderpak lubed up between runs. We used a mixture of dish soap and water, so it is cheap. And take the wax of your board first, I think the wax actually makes your board stick to powderpak.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's mine. It was a little pricey but it was worth it for the amount of use I get. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/35154-backyard-drop-build.html


----------



## The Horak (Dec 2, 2011)

That would be perfect. How tall is that one? And did you make a box rail, or was that something else?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Last night ours consisted of two giant broken speakers combined with some plastic crates to make a drop-in, some plywood scraps and a big ass piece of PVC. Oh, can't forget the mattress propped up against the house to make slamming into the wall more bearable. There's many ways, both legit and bullshit - to make a setup.


that is legit! sounds about as jerry rigged as can be. Last year i made a drop in out of ply wood from the bed of my truck, into an upside down plastic kayack. It actually worked really well. The kayack slid nice and it was low to the ground and pretty flat so you could work on refining your movements.



david_z said:


> This was a 10ft drop-in, about 45 degree incline. You will want a wider drop-in than 3' which is super narrow (or at least feels super narrow).
> 
> Backyard Snowboarding – October 3
> 
> ...


that powderpak just looks shifty as hell. I like being able to speed check and scrape on real snow to make my approaches


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> that powderpak just looks shifty as hell. I like being able to speed check and scrape on real snow to make my approaches


There is a learning curve to it. You can't really edge it like you would on snow, but you can kind of do skids. What we needed was a wider drop-in ramp because 3' was kinda sketchy for sure. As far as speed-check is concerned, you get used to not doing it. On a drop in that small and an approach that short you don't need to check speed, actually you just need to be able point it and commit.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

What my friend and I built in his backyard last year. 6 foot tall. Covered in astroturf. That works great for holding snow on it but with out snow it isn't as fast as we would like. When we did get snow on it it was way more then needed to hit out 10ft box. We were nearly flying past the box. It cost us about $250 for the ramp and box. The junk wood pile at Home Depot or Lowe's is your friend. About half that ramp is junk wood that we got for %80 off.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

The Horak said:


> Okay, thank you. I guess that makes sense. I want to build one from wood, but I'm stuck on the design. Does anyone cover their ramp with anything to hold the snow on well? I want to use this in the summer, too, so I don't want to cover it with anything that would scratch the base of my board.


I cut 1 inch in diameter pieces of PVC pipe to lay across the ramp. I probably have about 10 of them mounted horizontal down the surface of my ramp. They are around 36" long. I then counter sunk 3 screws to hold then down. 

In using this option, you are not riding on snow when going down the ramp, but instead really slick hard rolls of plastic. I spaced them about 10" apart. My drop in is about 6'5" high. I used this option last year after messing around with trying to get snow to stick to the surface, using slick plastic lattice from Lowes, etc and I have found this option to be the fastest with the lowest amount of maintenance.

Just thought I'd throw this option out.

Andy


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

david_z said:


> This was a 10ft drop-in, about 45 degree incline. You will want a wider drop-in than 3' which is super narrow (or at least feels super narrow).
> 
> Backyard Snowboarding – October 3
> 
> ...


Now that is a sick set up...Nicely done!:thumbsup:


Andy


----------



## xteammike (Dec 4, 2011)

I had this off my roof a few years ago. 








Then i made the this ....
























I want to outdoor carpet it but its gonna cost another $100 so i just have to pile up the snow for now.:cheeky4:


----------

